# Another another new old guy



## Silvy

Hi everyone. 
Im getting back in to car audio after being out for 22yrs. I cant believe how hard it is to find a cd player lol. In 1995 or so i had a 92 camaro that some friends of mine and i built. I had a alpine cd player, bbe half din processer, 2 audio control eqt's, an audio control xover, 2 ppi art series amps, mb quart 3 ways in doors and kick panels, along with 2 12's we built a custom box for. I cant remember if they were the rf power series or the jl auido. I know i had both around the time, but i cant remember which ones were in this build. We completly stripped this car to sound deaden it and it was rattle free. 
I have a regular cab chevy truck now i want to do a small build in and im looking forward to all the info ive missed in the last 20 yrs. 
Current plans are 
Head unit: kenwood excelon ref ddx9907xr
Amp: morel mps 5.950
Fronts: morel hybrid integra 402 in the a-pillars, from 300-up
Peerless 6.5 sls in the doors from 60-300hz
Subs: 2 jl 8's of some kind behind each seat.
Its a reg cab truck and im definetly going for sq over spl. I dont want to compete or anything, i just want a nice sound, with good staging. I will strip this one and deaden it as well. If anyone has any comments on my plans, feel free to express them here as i need all the help and advice i can get. 
Im mostly a rock and roll guy, from the 50's up, i like all of it. Also a blues lover. Very little rap and new music.
Tia.


----------



## Future Wingz

Silvy said:


> Hi everyone.
> Im getting back in to car audio after being out for 22yrs. I cant believe how hard it is to find a cd player lol. In 1995 or so i had a 92 camaro that some friends of mine and i built. I had a alpine cd player, bbe half din processer, 2 audio control eqt's, an audio control xover, 2 ppi art series amps, mb quart 3 ways in doors and kick panels, along with 2 12's we built a custom box for. I cant remember if they were the rf power series or the jl auido. I know i had both around the time, but i cant remember which ones were in this build. We completly stripped this car to sound deaden it and it was rattle free.
> I have a regular cab chevy truck now i want to do a small build in and im looking forward to all the info ive missed in the last 20 yrs.
> Current plans are
> Head unit: kenwood excelon ref ddx9907xr
> Amp: morel mps 5.950
> Fronts: morel hybrid integra 402 in the a-pillars, from 300-up
> Peerless 6.5 sls in the doors from 60-300hz
> Subs: 2 jl 8's of some kind behind each seat.
> Its a reg cab truck and im definetly going for sq over spl. I dont want to compete or anything, i just want a nice sound, with good staging. I will strip this one and deaden it as well. If anyone has any comments on my plans, feel free to express them here as i need all the help and advice i can get.
> Im mostly a rock and roll guy, from the 50's up, i like all of it. Also a blues lover. Very little rap and new music.
> Tia.


Welcome back @Silvy  I'm sure life happened. Cheers!


----------



## Silvy

Future Wingz said:


> Welcome back @Silvy  I'm sure life happened. Cheers!


Yes it did! 2 kids, 2 wives, and 1 job later i can finally enjoy myself again.


----------



## Future Wingz

Silvy said:


> Yes it did! 2 kids, 2 wives, and 1 job later i can finally enjoy myself again.


😄 Same here Brother, I can relate.


----------



## Silvy

And just found out a few mins ago that im gonna be gramps. Lol


----------



## Old'sCool

Good to see I'm not the only new old fart lurking!

"Is this new?"

"Yes, it's NOF (New Old Fart)."


----------



## Future Wingz

Silvy said:


> And just found out a few mins ago that im gonna be gramps. Lol


Congrats!


----------



## Silvy

Future Wingz said:


> Congrats!


Thanks.


----------



## NW JLUR

Congrats and welcome back.


----------



## dgage

Welcome - from an old, old guy. Geez. Thanks for making me write that.


----------



## DBlevel

Welcome!


----------

